# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Plantas procesadoras de palta certificadas para exportar a EE.UU.

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Comparto con ustedes en el archivo adjunto, una relación de plantas procesadoras certificadas para poder exportar palta hass a EE.UU, que me fuera enviado por el mismo SENASA luego de solicitarles dicha información. Recuerden que los campos también deben contar con certificación de SENASA, y que la cosecha y el transporte también tienen requisitos que cumplir para poder exportar sin dificultades al mercado de los EE.UU. 
Saludos, y no olviden comunicarse con SENASA para aclarar todas sus dudas antes de enviar palta al mercado norteamericano.Temas similares: Busco productores/exportadores de palta para exportar a Canadá y Rusia Article: Perú y Chile buscan alianza para exportar juntos palta Hass a EEUU Productores peruanos están en capacidad de exportar palta Hass a Estados Unidos Procesadoras en el Perú 2009 (Palta y Cítricos) Plantas Procesadoras de sacha inchi y otros

----------

carbizub

----------


## decofibras

Bruno muchas gracias por la informacion adjuntada , porsiacaso conoces de otras procesadoras como de mangos ,citricos etc etc ??  te agradeceria mucho la informacion .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola decofibras: 
La empresa que gerencia mi hermano tiene un packing en Ica que donde procesan uvas, paltas y cítricos para todo el mundo. Te dejo una foto por si sabes de alguien que necesite servicio de maquila y frió en Ica. También brindan servicios de exportación y cuentan con todos los materiales.  Packing.jpg

----------


## decofibras

Hola bruno , gracias por tu respuesta .. como se llama la empresa donde trabaja tu hermano ?    

> Hola decofibras: 
> La empresa que gerencia mi hermano tiene un packing en Ica que donde procesan uvas, paltas y cítricos para todo el mundo. Te dejo una foto por si sabes de alguien que necesite servicio de maquila y frió en Ica. También brindan servicios de exportación y cuentan con todos los materiales.  Packing.jpg

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Dime para qué necesitas contactarlos primero, para pasarte el nombre de la empresa y los datos de contacto por mensaje privado. 
Saludos

----------


## decofibras

hola bruno , yo tengo una empresa  de reparaciones y fabricaciones de  cepillos industriales , fabricamos y reparamos los cepillos que  lavan y enceran  las frutas , trabajo con algunas procesadoras y  me   gustaria poder presentar mi carta de presentacion de servicios  a la empresa de tu hermano , te dejo mi pagina web  DECOFIBRAS, Cepillos Cilindricos, Cepillos Circulares, Cepillos Especiales, Cepillos Lineales, Cepillos de Limp. Manual, Microcepillos, Correas de dist. Materiales, Repuestos Textiles , te estare muy agradecido  tu  apoyo , saludos.  :Smile:

----------


## Armandys Ortiz

Buenos días nosotros tenemos una planta procesadora de mangos y pulpas.congelados.y desidretados. En colima por si le interesa.algunos producto estamos ala orden

----------

